# Webcam lifecam vx-6000 en gentoo. [Solucionado]

## lince_0011

Bueno pues esa es la cosa, me acaban de regalar una webcam lifecam vx-6000.

También utilizo Archlinux y ahí funciona sin ningún problema, por lo tanto en gentoo también debe funcionar creo yo.

Realice los pasos que mencionan en el wiki:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam

Pero aun no he logrado nada. Instale cheese para probar y no me detecta la webcam.

Cabe mencionar que antes de realizar lo que dice el wiki no tenia sonido, es decir antes de conectar la webcam al puerto USB el sonido funcionaba sin ningún problema, pero al hacerlo el sonido dejo de funcionar y una vez realizado lo que dice el wiki el sonido regreso.

EDITO:  Despues de hacer lo del wiki al hacer un lsusb no me detectaba la webcam   :Confused:  , ahora de nuevo ya no tengo sonido. Pero con lsusb ya me detecta la webcam, todo un problema esto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos..Last edited by lince_0011 on Wed Oct 19, 2011 1:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

una rápida búsqueda en google me dice que el driver que necesitas para la webcam es gspca.

asegúrate de tenerla bien conectada y que no tengas nada como un rfkill que le corte el suministro de corriente ( o algo similar).

es un portátil ?

saluetes

----------

## lince_0011

No es una desktop. La webcam esta conectada via USB pero igual intentare con el driver que mencionas haber que pasa.

Saludos

----------

## lince_0011

Verifique el driver gspca en el kernel, pero ahi no me aparece la webcam que yo utilizo.

----------

## cameta

Lo más importante no es el modelo, es el chip que tenga tu camara. 

No es nada extraño que modelos identicos de camara tengan a veces chips diferentes.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Verifique el driver gspca en el kernel, pero ahi no me aparece la webcam que yo utilizo.
> 
> 

 

En el kernel por lo general no aparece el nombre comercial de los productos sino el del chip que usan, prueba con "SN9C20X USB Camera Driver".

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt | grep -i LifeCam

sn9c20x         045e:00f4       LifeCam VX-6000 (SN9C20x + OV9650)

```

Salu2.

----------

## cameta

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X:                                                  │   

Say Y here if you want support for cameras based on the                    │   

sn9c20x chips (SN9C201 and SN9C202). 

En resumen, primero necesitas saber cual es el chip de la camara.

----------

## lince_0011

Bueno antes de hacer cualquier cosa busque el chipset de la webcam, encontré que utiliza este: SN9C202, luego en el kernel ahora si agregue el soporte para SN9C20X USB Camera Driver, pero igual aun la webcam sigue sin funcionar..   :Confused: 

Saludos

----------

## cameta

Pon la salida de 

dmesg y de

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

----------

## lince_0011

dmesg:

```

lue mask:             0000ffffffffffff

... max period:             00007fffffffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   0

... event mask:             000000000000000f

Brought up 1 CPUs

Total of 1 processors activated (4821.43 BogoMIPS).

PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at 2fff0000 (12288 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

node 0 link 0: io port [9000, ffff]

TOM: 0000000040000000 aka 1024M

node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

node 0 link 0: mmio [40000000, efffffff]

node 0 link 0: mmio [f4000000, fe02ffff]

node 0 link 0: mmio [f0000000, f03fffff]

bus: [00, 04] on node 0 link 0

bus: 00 index 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

bus: 00 index 1 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

bus: 00 index 2 [mem 0x40000000-0xf3ffffff]

bus: 00 index 3 [mem 0xf4000000-0xfcffffffff]

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] reserved in E820

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-04])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x9000-0xffff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03df] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0xefffffff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xfe02ffff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x4700-0x470b] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x1c00-0x1c80] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfec80000-0xfecbffff] (ignored)

pci 0000:00:00.0: [10de:03ea] type 0 class 0x000500

pci 0000:00:01.0: [10de:03e0] type 0 class 0x000601

pci 0000:00:01.1: [10de:03eb] type 0 class 0x000c05

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 10: [io  0xfc00-0xfc3f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20: [io  0x1c00-0x1c3f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 24: [io  0xf400-0xf43f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:01.2: [10de:03f5] type 0 class 0x000500

pci 0000:00:02.0: [10de:03f1] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02ffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:02.1: [10de:03f2] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02e0ff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:04.0: [10de:03f3] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:05.0: [10de:03f0] type 0 class 0x000403

pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfe028000-0xfe02bfff]

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:06.0: [10de:03ec] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf00f]

pci 0000:00:08.0: [10de:03f6] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 10: [io  0x09f0-0x09f7]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 14: [io  0x0bf0-0x0bf3]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 18: [io  0x0970-0x0977]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 1c: [io  0x0b70-0x0b73]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 20: [io  0xdc00-0xdc0f]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 24: [mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02dfff]

pci 0000:00:09.0: [10de:03e8] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: [10de:03e9] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0: [10de:03e9] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0: [10de:03d1] type 0 class 0x000300

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfb000000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1100] type 0 class 0x000600

pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1101] type 0 class 0x000600

pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1102] type 0 class 0x000600

pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1103] type 0 class 0x000600

PCI: peer root bus 00 res updated from pci conf

pci 0000:01:06.0: [1057:3052] type 0 class 0x000703

pci 0000:01:06.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfd8ff000-0xfd8fffff]

pci 0000:01:06.0: reg 14: [io  0xcc00-0xccff]

pci 0000:01:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:01:06.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:01:09.0: [104c:8024] type 0 class 0x000c00

pci 0000:01:09.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfd8fe000-0xfd8fe7ff]

pci 0000:01:09.0: reg 14: [mem 0xfd8f8000-0xfd8fbfff]

pci 0000:01:09.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:01:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:01:09.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff pref]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0xf3ffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xfcffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:03:00.0: [11ab:4364] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfdcfc000-0xfdcfffff 64bit]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xac00-0xacff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff]

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

 pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

Unable to assume _OSC PCIe control. Disabling ASPM

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIGP] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:0d.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009f800 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fffffff 

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-04]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x9000-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x40000000-0xefffffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xf4000000-0xfe02ffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x4700-0x470b window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x1c00-0x1c80 window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfec80000-0xfecbffff window]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1000-0x107f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1080-0x10ff]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1400-0x147f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1480-0x14ff]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x187f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1880-0x18ff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfefe1000-0xfefe10ff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0x30000000-0x3fffffff]

system 00:01: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1080-0x10ff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1400-0x147f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1480-0x14ff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x187f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1880-0x18ff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfefe1000-0xfefe10ff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0x30000000-0x3fffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0044-0x004d]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0050-0x005e]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0074-0x007f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0091-0x0093]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0800-0x087f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0290-0x0297]

system 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:02: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

system 00:02: [io  0x0290-0x0297] has been reserved

system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0080-0x0090]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0094-0x009f]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:04: [irq 0 disabled]

pnp 00:04: [irq 8]

pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfeff0000-0xfeff03ff]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070-0x0073]

pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

pnp 00:07: [irq 13]

pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:08: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

pnp 00:08: [irq 4]

pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:09: [io  0x02f8-0x02ff]

pnp 00:09: [irq 3]

pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0378-0x037f]

pnp 00:0a: [irq 7]

pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:0b: [irq 1]

pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

system 00:0c: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x2fff0000-0x2fffffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x2ffeffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x30000000-0x3fffffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff]

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x2fff0000-0x2fffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x2ffeffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x30000000-0x3fffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

pci 0000:00:0d.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x40000000-0x4001ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff pref]

pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:03:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdb1ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff]

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x40000000-0xf3ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xf4000000-0xfcffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff pref]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 5 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 6 [mem 0x40000000-0xf3ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 7 [mem 0xf4000000-0xfcffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff 64bit pref]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0d.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3632k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1318792304.330:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

GFS2 (built Oct  9 2011 12:23:55) installed

msgmni has been set to 1493

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:09.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:0b.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:0c.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

serial 0000:01:06.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

serial 0000:01:06.0: PCI INT A disabled

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x8, linelength=1024, pages=3

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 1536k, total 262144k

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: UDMA133 controller

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: IDE controller (0x10de:0x03ec rev 0xa2)

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: IDE port disabled

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW_GSA-H41N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: WDC WD800BB-00JHA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 476k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

libata version 3.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xdc00 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xdc08 irq 23

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HDS721616PLA380, P22OA70A, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 321672960 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72161 P22O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 321672960 512-byte logical blocks: (164 GB/153 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 > sda3

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.18

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.18

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.18

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.18

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-7[28000]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.05.34-rc1 Thu. Feb. 24 17:00:00 PDT 2011

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.07.00

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.22

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=00f4

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1: Product: USB20 Camera    

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.20.0-ioctl (2011-02-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f3, idProduct=0210

usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-2: Product: PS/2+USB Mouse

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:04F3:0210.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2/input0

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int64x1   2164 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2426 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   1876 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1360 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3432 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    4494 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    4682 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (4682 MB/s)

usb 2-8: new full speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  7431.200 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (7431.200 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 5976, nTxLock = 47811

usb 2-8: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=9360

usb 2-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-8: Product: USB Reader

usb 2-8: Manufacturer:  

usb 2-8: SerialNumber: 2004888

scsi2 : usb-storage 2-8:1.0

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

fuse init (API version 7.16)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 2:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 2:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 2:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

udev[15824]: starting version 164

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

IT8726 SuperIO detected.

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

sky2: driver version 1.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

sky2 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

sky2 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

sky2 0000:03:00.0: Yukon-2 EC Ultra chip revision 2

sky2 0000:03:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

sky2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: addr 00:19:21:0a:2d:c2

rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

i2c i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0xf400

k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 20

HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT B -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

2:2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

hda_codec: ALC888: BIOS auto-probing.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] enabled at IRQ 23

nvidia 0000:00:0d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AIGP] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

nvidia 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:0d.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  270.41.19  Mon May 16 23:32:08 PDT 2011

EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda7): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

sky2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

sky2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

NET: Registered protocol family 10

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices:

```
 T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc= 11/900 us ( 1%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04f3 ProdID=0210 Rev=22.90

S:  Product=PS/2+USB Mouse

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=07 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=12   MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=058f ProdID=9360 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer= 

S:  Product=USB Reader

S:  SerialNumber=2004888

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480  MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=045e ProdID=00f4 Rev= 1.00

S:  Product=USB20 Camera    

C:* #Ifs= 3 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=   0 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 1 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 128 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 2 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 256 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 3 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 384 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 4 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 512 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 5 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 680 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 6 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 800 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 7 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=1800 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 8 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=3072 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=64ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:* If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

E:  Ad=84(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 400 Ivl=1ms

  
```

Saludos

----------

## cameta

Comprueba dos cosas:

```
<M>   Video For Linux    

<M>   DVB for Linux   
```

```
<M>   USB Video Class (UVC)  (no estoy seguro que haga falta pero ponerlo no creo que haga daño)   

 [*]     UVC input events device support           

 <M>   GSPCA based webcams (NEW)  --->   

```

Esto ha de estar en tu kernel,

y también si se ha cargado el modulo con lsmod

gspca_sn9c20x

con lsmod

----------

## lince_0011

Si en el config del kernel si estaba lo que mencionas.

El driver no esta cargado, pero al intentar cargarlo con modprobe me dice que el modulo no fue encontrado.

saludos

----------

## cameta

¿Has instalado el kernel correctamente?

Ya sabes lo de copiar el bzImage a Boot y hacer lo de make modules_install

Porque es evidente que sino aparece el modulo es que algo has echo mal con el kernel.

----------

## lince_0011

Acabo de instalar los módulos   :Embarassed: 

Perdón por eso. Ahora lo de copiar la nueva imagen al boot no tengo idea de como hacerlo, yo no tengo /boot por separado

----------

## cameta

Es lo mismo que se hace cuando uno instala gentoo. 

mount /boot

cd /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot

cp bzImage /boot/kernel-loquesea

....

----------

## lince_0011

Si pero es que yo no tengo boot en una particion separda, por lo tanto al intentar montar boot me dice que no se encuentra en fstab o en mtab.

----------

## cameta

No tener el boot en una partición separada no es muy aconsejable, pero tampoco es algo crítico.

Simplemente en tu caso significa que el boot es otro directorio más y donde puedes copiar normalmente sin necesidad de montarlo. Seguro que si hacer ls /boot te aparece algo asi

```
ls /boot

kernel-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

grub  

kernel-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

new  lost+found

```

----------

## lince_0011

Tema solucionado!

Eso era, tenia que copiar la nueva imagen al boot.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda   :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Felicidades.

----------

